# Rotaugen-federn, züchten



## andy84 (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo, wollt mal fragen ob jemand von euch schon versucht hat Rotaugen oder Rotfedern zu züchten, würds gerne mal versuchen. Habe ein riesiges Aquarium geschenkt bekommen, so an die 1000l Wasser gehen da leicht rein, wie sollte ich vorgehen?|kopfkrat

 Würde mich freuen wenns klappen würde....:vik:


----------



## Welpi (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Schau mal in diesen Thread rein, da wird Dir evtl geholfen...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185373&highlight=rotaugen aquarium

LG Alex


----------



## dersenner (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Habe letztes Jahr auch den Versuch unternommen, die kleineren gestippten in einem 2000l Teich zu erhalten. 
 Von knapp 30 Plötzen und kleineren Brassen sind nur 4 nicht verpilzt.
 Die Goldfische hingegen haben keinen Pilz.
 Wird nicht einfach.


----------



## Alek (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Regelm wasserqualitaet schauen. Sowie nicht zuviele fische aufm haufen...
Nahrung sollte nur soviel das sie direkt genommen wird. Wenn was auf boden farllt. Haben bakterien es leichter und pilze denk ich auch
wofür noch ne signatur?


----------



## Sneep (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Hallo,

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese beiden Arten in dem Aquarium überhaupt ablaichen. Selbst wenn es so gross ist.

Zudem ist es ein Unterschied, ob du Rotaugen oder Rotfedern hast. Rotfedern sind z.B. bekannt dafür, dass die Elterntiere sich über den eigenen Nachwuchs her machen.
Wenn die nicht sofort nach dem laichen aus dem Becken kommen, hat die Brut keine Chance, da sie sich in einem Aquarium nicht ausreichend verstecken kann.

Dann muss nach dem Schlupf bei beiden Arten für die Larven geeignetes Futter in ausreichender Menge zur Verfügung stehen.

Ich bin aber sehr skeptisch, ab es überhaupt zu Nachwuchs kommt.

sNeeP


----------



## Norman B. (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Ich denke dass es bei Rotaugen und ähnlichen sehr schnell zu einer Eiablage im Aquarium kommen kann, wenn man die wichtigsten aquaristischen Grundregeln verinnerlicht hat (Wasserqualität, naturnahe Rückzugszonen, usw).
Die Aufzucht der Jungen könnte ein ganz anderes Problem werden. Wahrscheinlich fressen die Jungtiere nach der Aufzehrung des Dottersacks kleinstes tierisches Plankton. Da die Eier nur ca. 1mm groß sind, kann man davon ausgehen dass die Jungfische mit etwa 5-6mm länge das Fressen beginnen. Selbst Cyclops-Nauplien werden hier noch zu groß sein. So müssen Pantoffeltierchen oder ähnliches gereicht werden. Da die Anzahl der Jungfische aber leicht die 1000er Marke überschreiten kann, wird die Nahrungsbeschaffung eine echte Herausforderung werden. Bis zu einer Größe von etwa 8-10mm sollten Pantoffeltierchen die Hauptnahrung ausmachen. Danach kann man sie mit Cyclops-Nauplien füttern bis sie irgendwann mal "künstliches" Aufzuchtfutter fressen.
Viel Erfolg beim Vorhaben!


----------



## EMZET (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Lass es, ist ein riesen Aufwand und es kann jede Menge schief gehen.

Besser ist es bereits Jungfische ab mind. 3cm zu kaufen und diese dann in das Aquarium zu setzten. Als Grundregel gilt: 1 Liter Wasser pro cm Fisch. Das Aquarium muss schon fix und fertig eingerichtet, und ganz wichtig, eingelaufen sein. Die Einlaufphase sollte mind. 6 Wochen betragen.

Ich würde dir empfehlen dich in Aquarienforen schlau zu machen, es gibt wirklich jede Menge zu beachten!


----------



## andy84 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Hallo  wollte euch nochmal fragen was bei der Haltung der fische besonders zu achten ist? würde das Aquarium auf der terasse betreiben, da ich in der Wohnung zu wenig platz habe. Müssen Wasserpflanzen und bodenmaterial eingebracht werden, oder klappts auch ohne, was und wieviel sollte ich füttern?


----------



## EMZET (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Wie stellst Du dir das denn vor? Auf der Terrasse? Ist jetzt nicht wirklich dein Ernst oder?


----------



## andy84 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

wieso nicht würd si ja nur dort halten?


----------



## Pirmasenser (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Hallo,

Fische brauchen ausreichend platzt zum Rückzug, gerade im Aquarium. Im Teich, Weiher oder anderen in der Natur vorkommenden Gewässern sind die Fische nicht rundum einsehbar.
Dazu brauchste ne sehr Guten Filter bei so einer Masse an Wasser, was sehr viel kostet. Dann die ganzen Pflanzen, Bodengrund usw., und der Aufwand für Rotaugen/ Rotfedern. Ganz ehrlich? Lass es besser.
Auf der Terasse geht vielleicht im Sommer, aber bei Frost wird das Aquarium über kurz oder lang kaput gehen.
Stell das Aquarium lieber in deine Wohnung, investier das Geld in Filter, Heizstab, Pflanzen und steine und mach dir ein Amazonas Becken oder ein Malawisee Barsch Becken. Die Barsche sehen auch gut aus, und Jungtiere wirste hier auch ab und zu
mal haben. Außerdem sind die Barsche echt toll, da gibts echt richtig hübsch gefärbte Tiere.

Ausserdem was willsten mit den ganzen Nachzuchten? 

Mfg


----------



## andy84 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Hab mich entschieden, die Köder nur zu halten um dann auf hecht zu fischen, das wäre alles kein Problem, bekomme ja alles geschenkt ,nur nicht so viele pflanze wird ich mir noch einige anschaffen, in der Wohnung ists leider unmöglich unterzubringen, würds dann also im Oktober  oder so wieder entlehren. hält das glas den winter hindurch nicht aus?


----------



## Pirmasenser (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Würde es über Winter nicht draus stehen lassen, und Oktober könnte schon Frost sein, ich wäre da sehr vorsichtig, selbst wenn es nicht reissen sollte über den Winter, könnte das Glas spannung aufbauen und evtl , bei Fülllung im Fruhjahr platzen.


----------



## SirAdam (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

und auch daran denken das ein 1000Ltr. Aquarium über 1 Tonne wiegt, verteilt auf relativ kleine Fläche.
Nicht jede Decke trägt das.


----------



## andy84 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Hallo leute mein Aquarium steht mitlerweile, ist eingerichtet, und seit 2 Wochen mit ca 50 Rotfedern besetzt, seit 1-2 tagen weisen 2-3 Tiere kleine weiße  flecken auf, muss ich mir sorgen um einen pilz machen, was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Hann. Münden (13. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Scheint die Weißpünktchenkrankheit http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ichthyophthiriose zu sein. Ein Zeichen, dass die Tiere sich in deinem Aquarium nicht wohl fühlen(Becken zu klein,Stress,keine Verstecke etc.). Gibt es im Zooladen Medikamente für(Malachitgrün).Als Speisefisch sind die dann nicht mehr geeignet. Das ganze Becken ist kontaminiert. Krankheit muss behandelt werden , sonst sterben sie wie die Fliegen.


----------



## andy84 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Also das Aquarium fasst rund 1000-1200l wasser, 3m lang 60cm breit,55cm hoch, es befinden sich um die 50 fische drinn, glaub das ist nicht zu klein, verstecke sind genügend vorhanden, wurzelhöle, pflanzen, steine, stress weis ich nicht ist eigendlich en ruiges Plätzchen...


----------



## nostradamus (13. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Hi Andy,

ohne dir zu nahe zu treten, aber dennoch ist es zu klein! 

Nosta


----------



## andy84 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

wirklich? wollte sie als Köderfische verwenden, sind trotzdem noch sehr aktiv, sollte ich die befallenen fische entnehmen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal...

Befallene Fische sofort raus und auch nicht mehr als Köder nehmen...das Zeug überträgt sich.


----------



## andy84 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Was hast du dagegen gemacht?


----------



## EMZET (13. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Nun ja, wer nicht hören will muss…..

Wenn es sich wirklich um die Ichthyophthiriose handelt ist schnelles Handeln gefragt. Befallene Fische müssen nicht zwangsläufig entnommen werden, ist aber ratsam, da es den Prozess verkürzt.
Du solltest das Aquarium abdunkeln und die Temperatur auf ca. 28° einstellen. Nutzfische können mit Formalin und Kaliumpermanganat behandelt werden. Fische, die eine Ichthyophthiriose überleben, entwickeln eine stabile Immunität. Alternativ geht auch Malachitgrün. Die Behandlung sollte mind. 10 Tage andauern.
Bei einem 1200 Liter Becken wird das aber nicht gerade günstig….


----------



## andy84 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Hallo leute ich hab mich gestern noch etwas informiert, glaube es eist nicht die weißpünktchenkrankheit , tendiere eher zu Maul-und Flossenfaulkrankheit, weis Aber nicht 100% habe heute mal einen wasserwechsel ca. 30% durchgeführt und die befallenen Tiere herausgenommen, es sieht so aus als ob sie sich häuten würden...|kopfkrat, und darunter der weise fleck endsteht was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## malpi (14. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Sorry, aber offensichtlich hast du nichtmal ansatzweise eine Ahnung von den Grundlagen der Aquaristik! Das was du dort betreibst, ist unter aller Kanone!

Hast du überhaupt einen Filter am Becken im Einsatz? Nachts fallen die Temperaturen aktuell noch sehr stark, ergo wird auch das Wasser sehr kalt!

Das die Tiere krank sind, ist ein eindeutiges Indiz dafür das sie unter Stress leiden, denn unter Stress ist das Immunsystem nicht mehr dazu in der Lage Erreger abzuwehren.

Auch einem offensichtlich Unerfahrenem wie dir sollte das als Indiz reichen, das es den Tieren nicht gut geht. Tu dir und den Tieren einen gefallen und setz sie aus!


----------



## andy84 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

habe noch keine Ahnung, davon haste recht, wollts nur mal probieren obs hinhaut mit der köfihaltung, bei uns in Südtirol fallen die temperaturen  derzeit so auf 10-12 grad, ist das zu kalt, das wasser im see war wesentlich kälter als meines...? werd wol eher keine kranken Tiere einfach aussetzten wenn diese Krankheiten so ansteckend sein sollen... mach doch auch keinen sinn? oder?


----------



## malpi (14. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Erschreckend das ich dir das erklären muss, eigentlich lernt man das, wenn man sich sein erstes Haustier zulegt. Man übernimmt eine Verantwortung für das Tier, was man halten möchte! Dementsprechend informiert man sich eigentlich vorher!

Klär mit einem Tierarzt, wie du mit den Tieren zu verfahren hast!

Des Weiteren solltest du das Wasser filtern, mit einem entsprechend dimensioniertem Filter, geh mal in einen Aquaristikladen, da werden sie dich beraten können. Des Weiteren können Eichenlaub/Seemandelbaumblätter/Erlenzapfen, die Keimbelastung im Wasser kurzfristig senken!

Wenn du das Eichenlaub aus der Wildniss sammelst, wasch es vorher ab!

Grüße


----------



## andy84 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

sorry musst mich nicht belehren zwecks Verantwortung gegenüber Haustieren, aber danke für den tipp werds versuchen , und einen aquaristikladen aufsuchen um die Tiere gesund zu bekommen, vielleicht dürfen sie dann wieder ins freie wasser, zwecks filter musst du dir auch keine Gedanken machen, das passt alles zusammen, hab alles von einen erfahrenen geschenkt bekommen... danke dir


----------



## malpi (14. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*



andy84 schrieb:


> sorry musst mich nicht belehren zwecks Verantwortung gegenüber Haustieren, aber danke für den tipp r



Ich denke du hast dir selbst und allen anderen bewiesen das dem doch so ist...

Schade um die Tiere!


----------



## andy84 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

würde eher sagen schade um ganze verseuchte gewässer wenn solche leute bei Krankheit ihrer Haustiere den einfachsten weg wählen und sie wieder zurücksetzen, scheis auf all die gesunden fische#q#q|splat2:
 , oder bei Krankheit ihres hundes ihn gleich zum Chinesen tragen..... dachte man könne sich hier tipps holen, oder mit erfahrenen austauschen, da kommt so ein oberschlauer und will über Verantwortung diskutieren....anstatt einen weiter zu helfen, spars dir.....


----------



## malpi (14. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*



andy84 schrieb:


> würde eher sagen schade um ganze verseuchte gewässer wenn solche leute bei Krankheit ihrer Haustiere den einfachsten weg wählen und sie wieder zurücksetzen, scheis auf all die gesunden fische#q#q|splat2:
> , oder bei Krankheit ihres hundes ihn gleich zum Chinesen tragen..... dachte man könne sich hier tipps holen, oder mit erfahrenen austauschen, da kommt so ein oberschlauer und will über Verantwortung diskutieren....anstatt einen weiter zu helfen, spars dir.....



Ich habe dir alle Tipps gegeben die ich geben konnte, es sind leider nur nciht die Antworten die du hören wolltest. 

Da ich auf diesem Niveau nicht weiter mit dir reden werde, ziehe ich mich hiermit zurück.

Alles Gute!


----------



## andy84 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

deine antwort hat schon gepasst, hab mich auch dafür bedankt, lass mir bloß nicht unterstellen, ich habe keine verantwortung
  gegenüber meinen Tieren, genau desshalb hole ich mir tipps von euch, weil ich mir sorgen um meine fischlein mache also danke dir nochmal, und sorry falls ich mich etwas aufgeregt habe...


----------



## Vitalitasia (14. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*



malpi schrieb:


> Ich habe dir alle Tipps gegeben die ich geben konnte, es sind leider nur nciht die Antworten die du hören wolltest.
> 
> Da ich auf diesem Niveau nicht weiter mit dir reden werde, ziehe ich mich hiermit zurück.
> 
> Alles Gute!



Wow also wenn "setz die fische aus" zu deinen guten Tips und verantwortungsvollem Handeln gehört Frag ich mich gerade wer hier der Anfänger ist. Du rätst ihm allen ernstes kranke Fische auszusetzen? In einen Fluss / See damit diese ja die anderen anstecken? 
Sorry aber das ist ja wohl das mit Abstand dümmste das ein Angelscheininhaber sagen kann.


----------



## malpi (15. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*



Vitalitasia schrieb:


> Wow also wenn "setz die fische aus" zu deinen guten Tips und verantwortungsvollem Handeln gehört Frag ich mich gerade wer hier der Anfänger ist. Du rätst ihm allen ernstes kranke Fische auszusetzen? In einen Fluss / See damit diese ja die anderen anstecken?
> Sorry aber das ist ja wohl das mit Abstand dümmste das ein Angelscheininhaber sagen kann.



Wenn du nochmal drüber liest, wirst du acuh sehen das ich ihm Empfohlen habe vorher einen Tierarzt zu konsultieren.

Ganz davon ab, was hast du denn an Tipps gegeben? Ist immer einfach erstmal auf jemanden los zu gehen.

Grüße


----------



## Casso (15. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*



andy84 schrieb:


> [...] lass mir bloß nicht unterstellen, ich habe keine verantwortung gegenüber meinen Tieren, genau desshalb hole ich mir tipps von euch, weil ich mir sorgen um meine fischlein mache [...]



Du bist echt ein Knaller. Und die Aussage meinst du doch wohl nicht ernst oder? Ich habe mir mal eben die vier Seiten in diesem Thema durchgelesen und mir fällt ehrlich gesagt nichts mehr dazu ein. Ich habe nichts gegen Leute sich Köderfische halten. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich kenne jemanden der das auch macht und da passt es. Die Fische sind gesund, fressen und leben. 

Man muss sich aber schon ein wenig mit der Materie auseinandersetzen und nicht einfach mal einen Versuch starten. Auf den letzten Seiten wurden genug Warnungen und Empfehlungen ausgesprochen die du allesamt einfach gekonnt missachtet hast. Und dann wunderst du dich dass Probleme auftauchen? Selbst bei dem Versuch diese Probleme zu lösen zeigst du dich als Beratungsresistent und sitzt die Angelegenheit erst mal aus. Hinterher versuchst du dann noch die Leute von deinem "Wissen" zu überzeugen die deutlich mehr Ahnung haben und es die ganze Zeit nur gut mit dir meinten. 

Alleine schon wenn ich die Maße deines Beckens sehe und lese dass dort 50 Fische am schwimmen sind. Das kann nicht gut gehen. Vor allem wenn es an der Einrichtung hapert. Zeig doch mal ein Foto von deinem Becken. Dann kann man dir auch nochmal sagen was Phase ist. 

#d


----------



## Sneep (15. April 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen-federn, züchten*

Hallo,

ist dir bekannt, dass man Aquarien zu Beginn einfahren muss, bevor da Fische rein dürfen?

Der Filter soll nicht in erster Linie filtern, sondern das Material im Filter dient dazu, dass sich hier Bakterien ansiedeln können, deshalb Filtermaterial mit grosser Oberfläche.
Für deinen Bestand brauchst du aber schon einen Filter der Elefantenklasse.

Diese Bakterien bauen Kot und Urin der Fische in mehreren Schritten zu unschädlichen Produkten ab. Jede Abbaustufe  wird von anderen Bakterien durchgeführt.

Im neuen Becken fehlen diese Bakterien noch. Sie sind aber überall in der Umwelt und besiedeln auch den Filter. Das dauert aber zum Teil mehrere Wochen, weil ja für sie noch keine Nahrung vorhanden ist.

Jetzt erfolgt ein völliger Überbesatz und der Kot wird nicht abgebaut.

Deine Fische sind gerade dabei in ihrer eigenen Sch... zu verrecken.

Wegen der ungeklärten Krankheitsanzeichen, dürfen diese Fische nie mehr zurück ins Gewässer, auch nicht als Köder.

Besorge dir ein Fläschchen Nelkenöl und mach der Quälerei ein Ende.

Briefmarken sammeln soll ja auch ein schönes Hobby sein.

snEEp


----------

